# Bibb County Tract Available



## Bobby Lee Swagger (Jun 1, 2012)

148.73 Acres. One of a kind wooded area in north Macon; less than a mile from the city limits. $15/Ac.  2 acre pond. Please PM and I can send maps and details. Thanks in advance!


----------



## onemilmhz (Jun 3, 2012)

*Bibb Co. Lease*

PM sent


----------



## david36 (Jun 3, 2012)

Really interested in this. Call me at 478-361-3284. I would like to look at it ASAP.


----------



## JWG (Jun 10, 2012)

Very interested.  If you have not leased call @ 478-302-8367.  Would like to look @ Monday with money in hand.


----------



## flingin1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Is this tract by fpd school


----------



## GHARGIS73 (Jul 23, 2012)

Do you still have the land available?  Please call me at 404-732-4783.  I would like to come see it asap.  Thanks


----------

